# Gi Joe



## Mon Mon (Feb 22, 2003)

okay how many were fans of GI JOE the cartoon and the dolls What was your favorite Joe.


----------



## TLH3rdDan (Feb 23, 2003)

YO JOE!!!! 

snake eyes all the way


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 23, 2003)

I used to watch the cartoon as much as I could. As for dolls I don't know, I had the little posable figures. My favorite was that one guy who showed up later in the show that was able to change colors. Can't recall his name at the moment but at that point in my life it was cool.:shrug:


----------



## Elfan (Feb 23, 2003)

Yo Joe!

Its on again on Cartoon Network at like 1am sometimes.


----------



## Pakhet (Feb 23, 2003)

so my barbie had a buzz cut...


----------



## Mon Mon (Feb 23, 2003)

:rofl:


----------



## Master of Blades (Feb 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *I used to watch the cartoon as much as I could. As for dolls I don't know, I had the little posable figures. My favorite was that one guy who showed up later in the show that was able to change colors. Can't recall his name at the moment but at that point in my life it was cool.:shrug: *



You call them Dolls


----------



## tarabos (Feb 23, 2003)

good times...these kids today don't know what a good cartoon is. at least they're bringing back the ninja turtles anew...that rocks.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *You call them Dolls  *




No I did not!!  Are you looking to assume the horse again???


----------



## TKDman (Feb 23, 2003)

Joes and Turtles are like NC17 for todays standards.  I mean GI Joes with guns.. and turtles with swords and martial arts.

Cartoons today are about magic and cards, non-violent combat with mythical nonexistant beasts.  (Yu-Gi-Oh, Pokemon, Digimon)


----------



## Elfan (Feb 23, 2003)

Come on they still play those old bugs buney cartoons.  And those are more violent that GI joe by far.


----------



## Mormegil (Feb 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *I used to watch the cartoon as much as I could. As for dolls I don't know, I had the little posable figures. My favorite was that one guy who showed up later in the show that was able to change colors. Can't recall his name at the moment but at that point in my life it was cool.:shrug: *



"Zartan"  Master of disguise.

I think I also had the swamp bike he had, that also changed colors.

I loved the "Action Figures" but I didn't much care for the show.  I preferred Robotech, and even Transformers.  The G.I. Joe action figures were great, really posable.  I like them better than the Star Wars action figures, as they didn't have knee, elbow, or waist joints, but I liked the Star Wars vehicles.  So I mixed and match.  I guess I "cross-trained" toys back then.

By the way, the "dolls" may be in reference to the original G.I. Joe 12" dolls, such as Bulletman, Eagle Eyes, etc.  In recent years, the 12" dolls have come back, but are regular soldier types.  Not so superhero like.


----------



## Kenpo Wolf (Feb 24, 2003)

I use to have the entire GI Joe action figure collection. As for the cartoon, it was decent but I liked the comic series much better.

Now if you're talking about the 12 inch GI Joes, which I had several of as well as a few Action Jackson toys, those brings back some fond memories from when I lived in LA. We use to live next door to a lumber yard and I use to get free wood scraps to build a GI Joe tower. It was huge and me and my friends had a blast


----------



## JDenz (Feb 24, 2003)

bazooka was pretty sweet


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mormegil _
> *"Zartan"  Master of disguise. *



Cool, that was it!! Then a little later on they brought in another male and a female that was just like him changing colors and stuff.


----------



## JDenz (Feb 25, 2003)

Zarabeth I think anyways they were cousins


----------



## Cthulhu (Feb 26, 2003)

Things that bugged me about the G.I. Joe cartoon, even as a kid:

1) ALL the guns fired lasers.  Even a gun that was obviously a modern day firearm shot lasers.

2) Apparently, everybody could shoot vehicles and buildings, but they found it impossible to shoot another person.  

3) It was a Hana-Barbera cartoon.  Retch.

As for the Ninja Turtles, I used to read the original B&W comic long before they made the cartoon.  The cartoon made me want to poke my eyes out.  I'm still repressing the movies.  The new cartoon sounds like they're going to follow the original comic more closely.

Cthulhu


----------



## tarabos (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Elfan _
> *Come on they still play those old bugs buney cartoons.  And those are more violent that GI joe by far. *



haha...very true...but you only see them on cartoon network at weird hours anymore. i wouldn't say kids are getting constant exposure to those cartoons. i'd have to say that Tom & Jerry was the most violent cartoon i've ever witnessed. i mean for God's sake, that cat got his tail chopped off in every episode i think.

even show like the turtles were subject to violence surpression. remember when they replaced michalangelo's nunchaku with some stupid turtle shell grappling hook? it was something along the lines of kids making their own makshift "chucks" and smacking each other around with them. G.I. Joe was pretty tame too...for a show that was basically about war. I don't think anyone was ever shot during that show...all the lasers would just blaze by their heads.


----------



## tarabos (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cthulhu _
> *As for the Ninja Turtles, I used to read the original B&W comic long before they made the cartoon.  The cartoon made me want to poke my eyes out.  I'm still repressing the movies.  The new cartoon sounds like they're going to follow the original comic more closely.
> 
> Cthulhu *



i've caught a few of the episodes of the new turtles series and it does stay closer to the comic, IE: april is baxter stockman's lab assistant, not a reporter.  i remember the original cartoon started out pretty well the first couple episodes...then the art changed. the turtles were drawn all cutesy and they never actually sliced into any of the enemies anymore. and the animation was pretty crappy as well. 

i doubt they would ever go back to the original way the turtles were drawn in the comics...not that i mind that.


----------



## JDenz (Feb 26, 2003)

New Turtles are okay I think the only two people that ever got hurt besides for being punched out were Duke and Cobra Commander and both of them were in the movie.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JDenz _
> *Zarabeth I think anyways they were cousins *



Zaranna and Zoltan.

It just came to me. Don't know why. It is pretty lame though.:shrug:


----------



## JDenz (Feb 26, 2003)

Thanks that was bugging me


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JDenz _
> *Thanks that was bugging me *




I'm not sure if it's right but I think it is.


----------



## Kenpo Wolf (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Zaranna and Zoltan.
> 
> It just came to me. Don't know why. It is pretty lame though.:shrug: *



Actually, the names were Zaranna and Zandar, according to the GI Joe listing over at YesterdayLand

Zoltan was one of the main villains in the Battle of the Planets cartoon and comic


----------



## moromoro (Apr 24, 2003)

sgt slaughter was the man,,,,,,

what about their portrail of ninjas


----------



## LoneWolfandCub (Apr 28, 2003)

I used to like Storm Shadow and Duke! they where my favorites.......My favorite story was the Snake Eyes Storm Shadow origin in the comic book.


----------



## JDenz (Apr 30, 2003)

Bazooka was the best and grunt.


----------



## Chaos (May 1, 2003)

Wow, G.I. Joe..... That show is super cheesy, I especially loved the way a gun could shoot a little blue or red laser and that laser could blow up tanks and small buildings!:rofl:


----------



## phlaw (May 1, 2003)

I always liked Duke...

About 2 years ago I played in a big GI Joe Paintball scenario game, we all got character ID cards and everything, it was very cool..


I just can't wait for the live action GI Joe movie!!!


----------



## JDenz (May 3, 2003)

I liked how some laser guns sounded like regular guns and how bad Cobra was at opperating equipment.  And how two whole armys shoot at eac other and no one dies unless it is a parellel universe.


----------



## moromoro (May 3, 2003)

man i loved the cobra song


----------



## Shinzu (May 4, 2003)

storm shadow was my favorite too.  he was damn near impossible to find in the stores also..i lucked out...YO JOE!!


----------



## Cryozombie (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JDenz _
> *Zarabeth I think anyways they were cousins *



Zartan, Zarana, Zandar, and the Dreadnoks, Buzzer, Ripper, Torch, Monkeywrench, Thrasher and Roadpig.  There were possibly two more.  (Zanzibar and Naugahide, tho It escapes me at the moment if they were Dreds or not)

I was always a Cobra Fan, I Still have a whole Wardrobe of Cobra Shirts, (Im weraing my red Crimson Guard Shirt now) and I even had Cobra Decals on my Motorcycle and Car.  (I sold the bike and the Decal peeled off the Hood of the Hyundai) 

My Favorites:

JOE was Tunnelrat.
Cobra would Have to be Alley Viper, or Scrap Iron, or Major Bludd.
Oktober Guard was Red Star
Iron Grenadiers was Ferret.
Drednoks was Buzzer

I am ALMOST as big a GiJoe fan as I was Star Wars,  I know FAR too much about GIjoe.  

And Speaking of the Cobra Song... Anyone remember when the Drednoks formed the Band "Cold Slither?" Some band actually did the song and had it on their website as an MP3.  Its pretty bad, but I HAD to download it as a TRUE COBRA FAN.


----------



## moromoro (May 5, 2003)

snake eyes


----------



## Shinzu (May 6, 2003)

i used to watch the cartoon religiously, along with collecting the comics and toys.  i still have a bunch of comics if anyone is interested in buying them.  i tried ebay with no luck but they are all in excellent condition.


----------



## JDenz (May 6, 2003)

Technopunk why did you like tunnelrat he was kind of a sissy.  Did anyone else play wrestling or MA fighting with there Joe guys.  i remeber I used to have the joes wrestle the cobra's in my wwf ring. lol that was about all that ring was good for.


----------



## Cryozombie (May 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JDenz _
> *Technopunk why did you like tunnelrat he was kind of a sissy.  Did anyone else play wrestling or MA fighting with there Joe guys.  i remeber I used to have the joes wrestle the cobra's in my wwf ring. lol that was about all that ring was good for. *



WHATTTT????

Unless your only point of referance for Tunnelrat was the stupid GiJoe movie thems FIGHTIN words...

LOL

Sgt. Lee, AKA Tunnelrat, was an Airborne Ranger who specialized in Demolitions.  In the movie he was kinda a sissy, but beyond that he was a BAD DUDE that people didnt wanna mess with.   He was a NEW YORKER WITH BOMBS MAN.  Check out his First appearance in the Joe order of Battle and read his profile if you dont believe me.  Besides... HE was cool looking.

And as far as making them Fight, Kung Fu style, someplace I ahve an animated video of Stormshadow assassinating Quick Kick while he was doing Kata I made with the figs when when I was younger.

LOL!


----------



## JDenz (May 6, 2003)

Ya I was kinda talking about the movie I just seen it on the cartoon channel not to long ago


----------



## Shinzu (May 7, 2003)

the movie is pretty cool.  i saw a new kind of movie on a commercial not to long ago... looked like CG.  did anyone else see the same thing??


----------



## Cryozombie (May 7, 2003)

Yeah, Ive seen the New CGI commercials... they are (supposedly) leading up to a new CGI series about gijoe.  The New Joe toys look really bad, and I dont have high hopes for the series.

Coincedentaly, if anyone cares... the Original 2 Mini Series are availible on DVD now... as a 2 disk set.

The MASS DEVICE and the WEATHER DOMINTAOR series.  

Ive seen the ENTIRE GI SERIES including all 5 miniseries and all the cartoons as a 15 disk set on Ebay, but after contacting one of the sellers, he informed me that while they are "professional quality" they are NOT offical releases.  

Go figure.


----------



## Shinzu (May 8, 2003)

techno... do u know when it's supossed to hit the air waves?


----------



## Cryozombie (May 8, 2003)

No, I don't. The last thing I read was that Hasbro hasnt given the offical go-ahead with the new series. 

And as far as the actual MOVIE goes (not the animated one) THRESHOLD entertainment still holds the rights to the Flim, and in 99 stated that they still may produce a film based on GI Joe... but still at this time 3+ years later have no cement plans to make the film.

Go figure.

I have debated (I wrote a script even) making a short Zartan and the Drednoks fan-film with the help of Unclean Studios (An Indie Horror film company in chicago I have done some work with) but as there is no $$$ involved in that sort of thing its on the back burner.  Kinda like my Aliens vs Darth Vader starwars Fanfilm.  Again, Go figure.


----------

